# What should i do next??



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

Ive had my tiel for about 3 weeks, I got her a couple weeks out of the box so shes still a baby but she was never touched by humans until I bought her. I finger trained her in 4 days and she doesnt ever bite. She will trust me petting the top of her head, cheeks, neck, and beak and will give me kisses. I feed her vegies and fruit for like 30 mins every day and then pet her for an hour than go about my busines with her chilling on a branch on the outside of her cage until I go to work where i put her in her cage. What else can I do with my tiel! She does a cute lil whistle every once in a while but ive only heard it like 3 times : / How can I make her whistle more? What are some things i can do to bond more? What are some tricks I can teach her?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Girl tiels don't whistle very often, its more of a male thing but you can still look up cockatiel whistles on youtube and play them for her. She may try to imitate them anyways. You can also teach her tricks, like clicker train her and such. There are tons of things to do with a tiel!!


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you are doing an AWESOME job to have accomplished All that you have with your new baby in just a few days! Especially since she/he was not handled before they came to your home. Just keep on doing exactly what you are doing. I expect the two of you will be best friends in a short period of time! Tiels definitely KNOW when they have a GREAT caregiver! They are very intelligent and can pick up on your emotions and your desires to please them! Patience always wins out when it comes to training a tiel!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

98 % of females don't really whistle as much as males , I am fortunate in that my female often whistles more than my male they sing to each other all day , but you can try recording her when she does whistle thAts what I did and play it back to her mine now do the same whistle to each other and they also learn off each other all the time


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, good job. I'm jealous, haha  I hope I can make the same progress with my new cockatiel. He is around 6months, and I've only had him for two days but he is certainly adjusting well to his new home. If I am around his cage or talking to him he will climb all over the inside of his cage and rub his beak up against the bars. Mine has peeped a few times and squawked at me the one time he escaped his cage but other than that hasn't made any noise!  Hahaha keep up the good work though.


----------

